# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  سيدة فرح في ضيافة أسرة صديق العمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*في بادرة طيبة .. لا تاتي إلا من الصفوة ومن حفيدات الصفوة قامت رابطة حفيدات الراحلة سيدة فرح بالجماعات والمعاهد العليا بقيادة الدكتورة سامرين محمد رئيسة الرابطة وبصحبة السيدين هاشم الزبير وحسن ادريس من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وممثلي الصحف المريخية عمر الجندي ومعاوية الجاك بزيارة كريمة لأسرة الراحل صديق العمدة بامدرمان، وقد لاقت الزيارة إستحسانا وتقديرا من أسرة الراحل وقد ألقي السيد هاشم الزبير كلمة طيبة تحدث فيها عن الراحل وذكر محاسنه وعن تاريخه بالمريخ منذ أن كان يافعا بالاشبال وحتي فارق الدنيا في بص المريخ وقد تقدم شكره لرابطة الحفدات علي المبادرة الطيبة.
وتحدث ايضا شقيق الراحل الهادي العمدة وقد شكر الحضور علي المبادرة وعبر عن امتنان اسرة الراحل للحضور وللمريخ وأكد مواصلته علي السير في درب الراحل في البحث عن المواهب لاشبال المريخ وبعده تحدثت الدكتورة سامرين محمد الحسن رئيس الرابطة وقد اكدت علي شعار الرابطة (الوفاء لأهل العطاء) مع الاعتراف بأن وفائهم ليس بقدر عطاء الراحل أكدت بأن اتصالهم بأسرة الراحل لن ينقطع، من المشاهد التي لا تنسي هي بكاء زوجة الفقيد السيدة نوال والذي ابكي جميع الحضور ..
 إنها الاخلاق السودانية وأخلاق أهل المريخ  
*

----------


## midris3

*تسلم ست الفرح
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*إنها الاخلاق السودانية وأخلاق أهل المريخ 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسلم ست الفرح
ومبروك علي الصفوه..

*

----------

